

The Emperor: The ultimate geek workstation - edw519
http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2008/06/13/the-emperor-the-ultimate-geek-workstation/

======
nirmal
This just makes me think of the loser/villain in Grandma's Boy.

~~~
softbuilder
[In robot voice] I am a geeenius!

------
rw
Cubicle 2.0

------
comatose_kid
<comic book guy>The ultimate geek workstation? Hah! The seat needs to be at
least twice as wide.</comic book guy>

------
edw519
If I had one of these, I'd never want anything else again.

------
drawkbox
If it hovers I am sold.

------
mamama
But can it run Crysis?

